
Neural Networks follow puzzlingly simple strategy - yodon
https://medium.com/bethgelab/neural-networks-seem-to-follow-a-puzzlingly-simple-strategy-to-classify-images-f4229317261f
======
yodon
Original academic publication available at [0]

[0]
[https://openreview.net/pdf?id=SkfMWhAqYQ](https://openreview.net/pdf?id=SkfMWhAqYQ)

